# ACC Fletching.



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Not a finger shooter.....but yes the vanes/feathers your used to shooting will work on a 3-28. You won't be able to get as much offset or helical on them but they will work.

I have shot 300 and 310 FF on them before.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Shot 3-28's for a lot of years till I went down in weight. Three inch works pretty well, but for the most part, I shot 2 and a halfs....Shot both of my personal best inside and outside with them. 534 outside and 299 49X inside. That was a long time ago.........


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I would stick with a 3" vane with offset. Avoid helical, not needed.


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

I fletch my 3-28's with razyrs and in the past have used 3 in parobolics with no trouble


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

dragonheart said:


> I would stick with a 3" vane with offset. Avoid helical, not needed.


Jeff, just curious, why avoid helical?????


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

If you call Easton and ask them for a recomendation, they will say spin wing vanes. But they are delicate. I shot 2 1/2" feathers with a slifgt offset. Then I switched to 3" with a slight offset. Love them.
Feathers are more forgiving to the finger shooter. 
Frank:darkbeer:


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Avoid helical: because as the shaft diameter get smaller, with the helical it is that much harder to get clearance off the button/wire.rest. If that is not an issue than, fletch helical. 

I think helical is an great way to fletch, if you have the clearance. On a shaft that small, with a target point, you only need offset IMHO. Easton target guide will confirm that also. The longer the vane the more helical effects this clearnace issue. With fingers we need guidance on the tail. We need enough back there to straighten that arrow out of paradox. Hook shooters really do not need much at all in the way of vanes if they have the right arrow. They are not dealing with paradox. Broadheads are another issue. 

One of the best finger shooters I ever saw shoot shot 2213 with helical 5" feather. He was able to get clearnece off a flipper/button with that dia. shaft. He was shooting 125 grain points. He was one heck of a shot. He also suprisingly enough was shooting a cheap flipper II arrow rest and a brass plunger. Go figure, the guy could shoot. Any guess who it was? 

The olympic guys and gals typically shoot spin wing, with a very small dia shaft. You can fletch those straight and still get alot of spin due to the vane design. 

I have always had clearanace issue with smaller dia arrow and helical. I use desonex foot powder spray to check and make sure no contact. I am not anti-helical by any means. I am if it is going to influence the vanes touching/contact the arrow rest. 

With hope for positive change,

Jeff


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I always fletched the 3-28's with helical. You just have to use the really small button on the plunger.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

gotcha. Do you know who I was talking about in the previous post?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

dragonheart said:


> gotcha. Do you know who I was talking about in the previous post?


Maby Charlie Langston????


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

wasnt shooting 3-28s but a similar sized all carbon shaft ( CAE Phantom ) and had them set up with 2" Blazers & a 2 degree off set , works absolutely Great for me , 3D or Field or Indoor spots


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

My arrows will be cut between 26" and 27" and 100 gn bullet points. If I fletch with the vanes I will use the 3" flex-fletch parabolic, straight off-set. Anyone have an idea what my FOC will be with the vanes versus the feathers?

Charlie Langston was one of the best finger shooters ever, in Texas. Buddy Gale second. You will not see anything but 3" feathers on Buddy's 2213"s. So you must have been talking about Charlie.

Robert


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

You betcha, it was Charlie.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Just shows how long I've been around.... Dirt wasn't even being made yet. Just thought I'd add the best finger shooter I ever saw was Butch....The smoothest was William Boyd...


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Just shows how long I've been around.... Dirt wasn't even being made yet. Just thought I'd add the best finger shooter I ever saw was Butch....The smoothest was William Boyd...


I'll probably be dead when you get old enough to shoot in the Almost Dead Class with me.

Robert


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I hear you on Butch, wow he was and still is consitent. Shooting FSL he was the man for many years.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

i just realized I highjacked the thread, I apologize! I get to BS and well it happens!


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

dragonheart said:


> i just realized I highjacked the thread, I apologize! I get to BS and well it happens!


Not a problem. Seems I joined in on the conversation.

I thank all hue responded to my questions. I will try the 3" Flex-Fletch vanes first as I have a bunch of them.

Robert


----------

